# Best place to buy malt to freight to Darwin



## Mozz (4/8/16)

I can't source grain in town at the moment and am thinking about buying base malt in bulk 25kg bags and freight up to Darwin (only 1 or 2 bags)
Does anyone know a good starting point for suppliers?
There is probably not going to be much difference in freight cost from any point Adelaide through Brisbane.

Cheers
Moz


----------



## bevan (4/8/16)

You could get in on the Brisbane bulk buy that's on this month on the forum. Only problem would be getting it freighted up to Darwin


----------



## Old Bloke (4/8/16)

Hi Moz,
I have tried a few places, seems to cost around $75 a bag on top of the grain price. 
The forum sponsors are all helpful. 
Regards

Chris


----------



## welly2 (4/8/16)

Mozz said:


> I can't source grain in town at the moment and am thinking about buying base malt in bulk 25kg bags and freight up to Darwin (only 1 or 2 bags)
> Does anyone know a good starting point for suppliers?
> There is probably not going to be much difference in freight cost from any point Adelaide through Brisbane.
> 
> ...


These lot do sacks of grain: http://shop.beerbelly.com.au/ingredients/malted-grain/bulk-grain-25kg-bags.html and so do craft brewer: https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=869. Prices are all similar - between 60 and 90 a sack depending on what you're after. Sacks are reasonable price, but bloody freight up to the NT is the killer, as I'm sure you well know.


----------



## beachy (4/8/16)

BeerCo.com.au is the best freight rates I have ever found.

Cost to Adelaide is $20 flat no matter how much weight. All their rates are listed on website including Perth @ $ 1.01/ kg.

Unfortunately Darwin is not listed which might not be a good sign but it would be worth asking.

All the malts they sell are Gladfield but they are fantastic and always so fresh.


----------



## Mardoo (4/8/16)

If someone in the Brisbane bulk buy is willing to help you out, I would recommend insured shipping with E-Go. They have a drop point in Darwin. It's cheapest to use their depot to depot option. However I don't know what that price is, and I've never tried to ship sacks of grain with them. Probably best to call them if you're looking at that possibility.

Craftbrewer has $25 shipping for up to 25 kilos with Fastways. Last I saw that was about 6 months ago, so I'm not sure if that's still the price and my internet is shite at the moment so can't get their site to load. I know Fastways goes to Darwin, so I'd guess that price would stand, but it'd be best to check with Craftbrewer.


----------



## huez (4/8/16)

what beachy said, beerco is a flat $20 to sydney no matter how much you order. Always turns up the next day as well. Darwin obviously different but email dermott at beerco, very helpful guy.


----------



## Lethaldog (4/8/16)

Alternatively you could try and find other Brewers in Dawin and do a bulk buy of your own, would be a lot cheaper by the pallet!


----------



## DU99 (4/8/16)

Is there a Microbrewer in darwin..could check them out for supply's


----------



## welly2 (4/8/16)

DU99 said:


> Is there a Microbrewer in darwin..could check them out for supply's


There is, One Mile Brewery, who do supply home brewers up in Darwin. I guess they've run out or something else has come up.


----------



## Mozz (4/8/16)

Thanks everyone. Lots of options to explore. I'll start making a few enquiries and see how it goes.
Damned if I'm going back to extracts..


----------



## DazGore (21/3/17)

How did you go with sourcing supplies to Darwin Moz?
I'm moving up in a months time and will need similar. Bulk buy is an option, I don't have a mill though so would be buying crushed.

Daz


----------



## Mardoo (21/3/17)

If you're going to have difficulties sourcing malt, it will pay in spades for you to get a mill. Bulk grain is much less expensive. You don't need to electrify it. For double or single batches the hand crank is fine. I find grain-crushing is a good time to mentally run through the steps of my upcoming brew.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/3/17)

Attach your mill to an electric drill. Sooo much easier.

Never think about buying bulk cracked .. Won't keep so long.

Find another brewer in Darwin (friendly little buggers up there) and borrow their mill.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/3/17)

best of luck


----------



## DazGore (22/3/17)

Thanks all.

I look forward to meeting you


----------



## BJB (22/3/17)

beachy said:


> BeerCo.com.au is the best freight rates I have ever found.
> 
> Cost to Adelaide is $20 flat no matter how much weight. All their rates are listed on website including Perth @ $ 1.01/ kg.
> 
> ...





beachy said:


> BeerCo.com.au is the best freight rates I have ever found.
> 
> Cost to Adelaide is $20 flat no matter how much weight. All their rates are listed on website including Perth @ $ 1.01/ kg.
> 
> ...


I can not find the freight rates on the web site?


----------



## BJB (22/3/17)

Found it.


----------

